# solo skiff



## funfishin101 (Jul 27, 2012)

Has anyone had any experience with a solo skiff?
I am looking to buy one and i want to know how stable they are and stuff like that.
thanks,
Alex

http://www.soloskiff.com


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=449248

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*Oh yea!*

Smack

Thanks for linking that old thread.....I forgot about that thread!!! Those things are awesome .... that video that BassCat attached to his post about the Ambush which showed it running through the mangroves is super cool!!!!

Dang'it now I want one again.....wife's gonna kill me......:mpd:

speckcaster


----------



## funfishin101 (Jul 27, 2012)

thanks for sending me 2 that thread. The pelican ambush doesnt look very stable in the videos does anyone know anything about the ambush?


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Those things look pretty neat


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jul 9, 2012)

If you have not seen, here is a recent review FYI

http://www.spottedtail.com/blog/solo-skiff-review/


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jul 9, 2012)

There is another review that is getting posted on Salty Shores website... I will post a link when it goes up.... Both reviews are recent by the way... 

Hope this helps


----------



## funfishin101 (Jul 27, 2012)

Cool! do you have any dealers in texas or do I have to ship it from florida if I were to buy one?


----------



## Forever Fishing (May 26, 2009)

I have a Solo Skiff here in Houston. If anyone would like to meet sometime to check it out let me know (via PM) and we'll set something up. It's been a blast transitioning from a yak and I couldn't be more pleased. Just did over 18 miles this past weekend in Galveston Bay. Very versatile for creeks, bassin lakes, fishing the marsh and perfect for poling the flats.

Hit me up and get your hands on it and see for yourself!


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jul 9, 2012)

As posted above - you can see his boat. We ship and sell direct from the factory to Texas.


Let us know anything we can help with


----------



## funfishin101 (Jul 27, 2012)

thanks


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

pretty cool. whats price range on them?


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a buddy by the name of Preston Stofer out of Rockport TX that has a few solo's for sale. I believe he has 2 left a sea foam green and an ice blue.

http://corpuschristi.craigslist.org/boa/3651871343.html


----------



## Forever Fishing (May 26, 2009)

I'm liking that little trailer.


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jul 9, 2012)

Here is the other review. Posted today- compliments of Salty Shores. :smile:

the link :

http://saltyshores.com/wordpress/2013/04/02/reviews/2013-soloskiff-review-by-serge-thomas/


----------



## funfishin101 (Jul 27, 2012)

what about bow lights im pretty sure they are a regulation to have them would they be hard to put on considering the hull is sealed off?


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jul 9, 2012)

lights are easy for us to install like on any other bow or you can use battery operated suction cup LED lights which is what I use actually and work great


----------



## barrell (May 20, 2014)

I got one from Tom In December. It amazing machine with the 3.5 hp Tohotsu you can run around all day on a gallon of gas. When it comes on plane only the back third is still touching the water. Being a kayak dealer I learned not to rush into drilling holes and adding stuff you will never use. So after 4 months of use I rigged it for my style fishing. Fishfinder needed front access so I added a Hobie bucket hatch so I could store the battery box and wire the RAM mount. The bucket hatch opens up the entire bow area that you don't normally have access to. 
Transducer was first mounted just aft of the hatch in DUC SEAL. but then I realized the boat coming on plane was dropping the signal so I had to move it all the way back near the motor to stay in contact with the water and maintain the signal at 12 mph. The mesh storage pockets are priceless and are standard Hobie mesh covers that they use on all their kayaks. The LED light in the stern is my design its a TEC-TITE LED top that locks into a standard Scotty mount using a piece of PCVC that I notch with a dremel. The Scottys Powerlock on the port side is for running with a second rod or swung out for trolling. The vertical flush mount tube on the starboard side is just a cheapie I plugged the bottom.
In the rear port side the cleat hold my bow line which is unreachable unless you keep it back where you sit. When I dock I glide in to the floating dock, stand up with the line in my left hand and walk right off the tip of the bow and step on the dock. That's why I added the Hawaiin print non skid in the bow. The handle on the bow is a must and Tom should start putting them on at the factory. You cant pull the boat around on the wheels or up on a floater with out the handle.
Barrell


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

*Stone Solo*

Pic of mine. Old school meets the new!
sent you a PM.


----------

